# Becoming a show judge



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I've always been interested in becoming a judge at some point in my future "career" with horses (in case your wondering, I am only 17 right now and still in HS) I heard it's a long process and can take a long time to achieve and it's best to start working towards it as early as possible. Right now, I don't have a spefic "breed" I want to judge. Basicly I want to judge open pleasure showes and 4-h showes. Does anyone know the requirments to become this type of judge?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I will try to remember to ask my best friend this when I see her tomorrow. Forgot to ask today when I talked to her. She used to carry a national judges card.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Check with your local associations, but a lot of areas offer clinics with the ability to obtain a local judge's card on completion.


----------

